# Best Test Booster??



## jwl (Mar 20, 2011)

I am 38 yrs old, 6'3" 260, i have been training for 20 yrs. Looking for a test booster to get me over the hump. Any suggestions??


----------



## joboco (Mar 20, 2011)

T-Bullets, from Extreme nutrition.


----------



## bulldogz (Mar 20, 2011)

combination of diesel test hardcore and d-aspartic acid for me...


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 20, 2011)

Anabolic Matrix is all I roll with. The shipping is fast as f**K.


----------



## jwl (Mar 20, 2011)

anybody try Testopro??


----------



## independent (Mar 21, 2011)

Enanthate.  Otherwise dont waste your money.


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 21, 2011)

Natural wise, Phyto Testosterone and TCF-1 ( Daa ) make one of the best combos ive seen.


----------



## Scoooter (Mar 22, 2011)

I like the DAA, but in bulk requires additional supp's for synergy and prolactin.

I didn't respond to Testopro.

I really am having a nice run of Anabolic Addictions T-Alpha & Mass Addiction Amplified stacked.

I tried Tropinol and found it ok and made me very hungry.

Another feel good item is Sustain Aplha.

These are all very good natural supp's and worth consideration


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 22, 2011)

Testosterone itself. Gauranteed to get you over the hump


----------



## TampaSRT (Mar 22, 2011)

jwl said:


> anybody try Testopro??


I use Testopro, it works well for me.


----------



## Blake_m__ (Mar 30, 2011)

id have a look at titanium aswell.  same ingredients as testopro but more fernugreek n no proprietry blend.  I liked it and actually noticed a difference


----------



## aalester85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pink Magic


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 5, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Natural wise, Phyto Testosterone and TCF-1 ( Daa ) make one of the best combos ive seen.


 
I'd have to agree with this one.  Phyto-test's mimicking effects has had the most dramatic effect on libido for me as far as natty test boosters go and DAA, well, if you're keeping up with the industry Jones's, it's the latest, hot natty test boost item.


----------



## jagbender (Apr 5, 2011)

Test CYP for me!


----------



## Vick (Apr 5, 2011)

Untitled Page

clomid pct, nolva and on cycle available

Untitled Page

Untitled Page

Untitled Page

Untitled Page


----------



## bulldogz (Apr 5, 2011)

This...


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 5, 2011)

If anyone is looking for Fenugreek or DAA, we're running a special at Primordial until the 8th.  Use the code NATURALEXTREME when you buy Phytotest (fenugreek) and get 50% off TCF-1 (DAA).


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 6, 2011)

Do any of the above mentioned require PCT


----------



## dworld (Apr 7, 2011)

anyone tried BPI Sports A-HD ?


----------



## 240PLUS (Apr 7, 2011)

jkelley69 said:


> do any of the above mentioned require pct



no silly!


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 7, 2011)

jkelley69 said:


> Do any of the above mentioned require PCT



No they would actually be a good addition to PCT!  TCF-1 especially.


----------



## norcal22 (Apr 8, 2011)

is animal stak a natural test booster? if so a pct wouldnt be needed, right?  sorry for the noob questions


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 8, 2011)

Are you referring to the animal stack 2 natural test pack


----------



## norcal22 (Apr 8, 2011)

i was referring to the first animal stack but i got the question answered. thanks though. have you guys heard of nt-1 or t-up? are they natural test boosters?


----------



## Flex1987 (Apr 20, 2012)

*T-up good stuff.*

T- up is a blend of a few things but the main ingredient is DAA(D-Aspartic Acid) which is highly studied and proven to increase Test. Cycle it for 12 week on the 2-4 weeks off. Then back on. I'm currently on it and seen nice gains. Another lesser ingredient featured is an ingredient actaully from Pink magic and then the other ingredient are vitamins which i think are pointless and made the product label more fancy looking. I stack it with ON whey, ON Creatine Mono, Nitric Oxide Neurocore, and regular Multi, plus healthy/sexy Diet. 



norcal22 said:


> i was referring to the first animal stack but i got the question answered. thanks though. have you guys heard of nt-1 or t-up? are they natural test boosters?


----------



## Golden Gloves (Oct 17, 2012)

Any of the first 4 products on this page Test Boosters | Testboosters | Testosterone Boosters | ProHormones | Legal Steroids | Free Delivery plus a good ZMA and good quality diet and sleep!


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 17, 2012)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Athletix Formula X For Cheap Solid company and stacks well with others. Had some good friends of mine on this and they def enjoyed it.


----------



## gopro (Nov 7, 2012)

PARAGON by Premium Nutraceuticals International PNI – Premium Nutraceuticals | A LEADER IN ADVANCED NUTRACEUTICALS


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey I may try that one soon. I can vouch for PNI's PWO Prodigy. I took a sample of that two weeks ago and hit 285lbs on incline bench that day. I order two tubs off Orbitnutrition.com it was that friggin strong.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 8, 2012)

Most test boosters are pure hype and no show. Honestly I wouldn't even waist my money


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 8, 2012)

[h=4]*ULTRA MALE Rx? Testosterone Enhancement Formula*[/h]Powered by ProLensis? 








*-Increases Testosterone Levels up to 347%*
-Decreases Estrogen Levels up to 35%
-Increases Luteinizing Hormone Levels up to 169%
-Increases Libido, Stamina & Energy
-Scientifically Supported Extracts 


[VIEW LABEL]


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 9, 2012)

Anything by Ironmags is legit I use their Cycle support all the time. Wicked prices too.


----------



## gamma (Nov 10, 2012)

I just picked up some T-up black, basically DAA with some fancy writing and vit b 6 , vit 12 , folic acid  ..lol I know DAA works wonders so I already know  its  gonna be a good prod. I have ran Daa in the past but in powder forum so Thats why I figure I would try in pill forum just to change it up ...


----------

